# New Kitchen Store and Road Forums



## kitchenelf (Sep 27, 2005)

GB, MJ and I have finally worked all the kinks out of these two new forums. Hope everyone enjoys them. Please be sure and read the Guidelines and Rules for the Kitchen Store before listing anything.

[url=http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=105]Kitchen Store[/url]
Road Forum

Thanks,

GB, MJ, Kitchenelf


----------



## pdswife (Sep 27, 2005)

COOOOOL!  Where do we find the Kitchen store??


----------



## pdswife (Sep 27, 2005)

opps... never mind.  I found it!  Thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 27, 2005)

I keep getting the "This page cannot be displayed" on both of them


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 27, 2005)

fixed - thanks


----------



## htc (Sep 27, 2005)

Great idea!! Can't wait to see what ends up on there.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 27, 2005)

How exciting........can't think of a thing I can part with but I'll be interested to see what turns up for sale.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 28, 2005)

Yeah ... this is going to be fun!


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 28, 2005)

Very, very cool, our own little handy kitchen item "yard sale" online  Great idea!!!


----------



## middie (Sep 28, 2005)

i have a few blenders i can give. just as soon as i can get idiot to part with them. i really don't think we need 3 blenders in the house lol


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 28, 2005)

When the time comes middie post them with all the pertinent info - thanks.


----------

